# Jd 5300



## tbill0511 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone here have a jd 5300? If so, what are some pros and cons. Looking at one with low hours, 4wd, quick attach loader, and 2 remotes. Planning to use it to rake, ted and pick up bales with a kuhns 10 bale grapple. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have one but I know a few that do have one or similar machines, the one 5320 I had was a great tractor, tranny was lacking but it was a utility tractor great for raking and tedding....FEL was plenty strong just a bit slower cycling time....with fluid filled rears could easily pick up 1500 lbs with no ballast....if using the FEL for grapple work I would like to have left hand shuttle shift for sure......real good tractors as far as I know....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have driven one and for light duty work it would be good. I use a 2355 with a 10 bale grapple also. You will definitely need fluid in rear if it does not already have it. I looked them up on tractor data and the 5300 is about 1600 lbs lighter than the 2355.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a 5320 that I leave in remote areas to load out round bales and has been a good tractor for just a small utility type tractor. We also use it as a backup to rake, ted etc. when needed or not wanting to unhook other tractors so I would think it would be fine on a 10 bale grapple. My rears are loaded with beet juice. Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We have a 2wd 5300 with a bit over 7000 hrs on and it has been one of the most reliable little rigs we've had. Very minimal electronics to go wrong on it. And it always starts. The only issues we've had are clutches going out from a hired hand that used to like to rest his foot on the clutch pedal, a fuel sending unit that went bad (fuel gauge quit working) and I've had to redo the shifter a few times but that's not to hard to rebuild nor is it expensive.


----------



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

I ran one for a few years that it wouldn't coast that was a 5510 and I got rid of it because there had to be a reason it wouldn't let it coast at all but had no background on the tractor might have been abused very hard


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

We have a 5300 low profile we use in poultry houses every day. Anyone been around poultry houses knows what a harsh environment it is on eq. (Dust, manure, and more dust)
It has around 6000 hrs and only thing we have done is a clutch, new joystick for loader, and a starter. It's going to need another clutch this year and seals in 4wd hubs replaced.
We use it to move hay and if you have fluid in tires and a bale on back it will pick up 2 big squares 3×4×7.5
You can also load a tractor trailer if you have to. It's got a 540 loader on it. I know everybody says a 4020 or 4440 was the best tractor deere made but my vote is on our 5300. I'm partial to blue tractors but this deere is a nice trouble free reliable tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Cattleman1524 said:


> I ran one for a few years that it wouldn't coast that was a 5510 and I got rid of it because there had to be a reason it wouldn't let it coast at all but had no background on the tractor might have been abused very hard


JD 5000 series tractors have a history of weak brake pull off springs which lets brake disks drag. My friend had to R&R rear axle housings on his 5410 to replace the springs.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Seems to me they have more than just the 9x3 transmission available? Wasn't there a 12x12 reverser model too?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Seems to me they have more than just the 9x3 transmission available? Wasn't there a 12x12 reverser model too?


They may, but I've only operated the 9x3 and have never seen anything else personally.....doesn't mean a thing however....it's a good tranny just woulda liked a high/low


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Ours has a creeper, 12 forward gears and 4 reverse


----------

